# uaw black lake



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

anyone been there ,good or bad?


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I had a great time up there. Lots to do. Ur only 20-30 minutes from Lake Huron. I just wish it wasn't so far!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

